# Need to get my hands on some Everclear!



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey everyone,
My dad just gave me one of my grandfather's pipes that he used to smoke. It is a Dr. Grabow De Luxe and I want to restore it.

One problem though.... I can't seem to get my hands on any Everclear. I don't like to use rubbbing alcohol because I can always seem to taste it when I smoke the pipes later.

If anyone can help me find a bottle of it I would be more than appreciative! :bounce:

Thanks in advance,

John-Morgan


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Use the rubbing alchol than sweeten it with Whiskey! I do and it works fine.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

What is "rubbing alcohol"? Is that what we former subjects of the British Crown (aka Australians) call "methylated spirits"? If so, god, no! I wouldn't let that stuff near my pipes. Where I live, you can buy 70% pure ethyl alcohol for a few pennies. My old grandfather, may he rest in peace, was a chemical engineer: he had a tradition, with my father, of collecting mandarins and pickling them in a diluted version of the same, with losses from the lab attributed to "evaporation losses". While I can't bring myself to drink something marked "external use only", you probably could if you wanted to! But why not just sacrifice a wee dram of vodka?


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Irfan said:


> What is "rubbing alcohol"? Is that what we former subjects of the British Crown (aka Australians) call "methylated spirits"? If so, god, no! I wouldn't let that stuff near my pipes. Where I live, you can buy 70% pure ethyl alcohol for a few pennies. My old grandfather, may he rest in peace, was a chemical engineer: he had a tradition, with my father, of collecting mandarins and pickling them in a diluted version of the same, with losses from the lab attributed to "evaporation losses". While I can't bring myself to drink something marked "external use only", you probably could if you wanted to! But *why not just sacrifice a wee dram of vodka?*


Yeah, I heard you can just use any 100 proof alcohol. "If you wouldn't drink it, would you want to smoke it", that said, to each his own. I wouldn't drink bleach either, but I will soak a stem in it.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I use a 91% Isopropyl alcohol with 9% water. It has no other ingredients. Do not use the green stuff! I only use it to remove major ghosting from estate pipes when I salt clean them and cleaning the stems once in a while. I normally use whiskey for normal cleaning and make sure the pipe dries completely. In certain states some cannot buy Everclear so maybe try 151 bacardi if you like. However to me the cost seems prohibitive but that is my opinion. I now Michigan it is not available either so I cannot help you with the everclear. Also sending it to you could be illegal also.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

I personally wouldn't subject my pipes to this however I'm also not the most experienced in that subject matter. But if I were to do it I would use Bacardi 151. I have a friend who restores pipes and that is what he uses in his cheaper ones. Higher end pipes get a less harsh treatment.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

According to Wikipedia:


> In the United States, it is illegal to sell the 190-proof variety in California,
> Florida, Virginia,Maryland, Washington, Minnesota, and West Virginia.


Doesn't say Georgia. Keep looking.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Is the Everclear brand important? I've never seen it in GA. The brand I see is Golden Grain, which is made by the same company. From the Luxco website, I don't see any difference other than the name.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have heard of people using Bacardi 151


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

ten08 said:


> Is the Everclear brand important? I've never seen it in GA. The brand I see is Golden Grain, which is made by the same company. From the Luxco website, I don't see any difference other than the name.


Everclear is the brand.. All it is is 190proof grain alcohol!

Actually problem solved.. According to wiki:

Golden Grain Alcohol is manufactured by Luxco (formerly the David Sherman Company), the manufacturer of Everclear.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

You know, any neutral grain spirit will work, such as a non-flavored vodka, as long as the alcohol is high enough.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

piperdown said:


> You know, any neutral grain spirit will work, such as a non-flavored vodka, as long as the alcohol is high enough.


I use Devil's Springs 160 proof vodka, since you can't get Everclear here in NY. I think it's cheaper than Everclear, actually, and you can probably get it in Georgia. Just look for the highest octane vodka at the cheapest price, I'd say.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Golden Grain is available in Georgia, and it is basically the same thing. I use it to clean all my pipes.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> I use a 91% Isopropyl alcohol with 9% water. It has no other ingredients. Do not use the green stuff! I only use it to remove major ghosting from estate pipes when I salt clean them and cleaning the stems once in a while. I normally use whiskey for normal cleaning and make sure the pipe dries completely. In certain states some cannot buy Everclear so maybe try 151 bacardi if you like. However to me the cost seems prohibitive but that is my opinion. I now Michigan it is not available either so I cannot help you with the everclear. Also sending it to you could be illegal also.


Interesting I've seen it twice including just 2 days ago. Here's the kicker though, 2 days ago was the first time I actually saw it up close and to my shock it was 151 proof. Not really everclear IMO. There must be some sort of limit here. Dumb.


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

Never thought about whiskey! I'm a beer man though so none at my house!


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Hermit said:


> In the United States, it is illegal to sell the 190-proof variety in California,
> Florida, Virginia,Maryland, Washington, Minnesota, and West Virginia.


For those of you in one of those states and bent on getting the high-octane Everclear, check with a friend in the military or retired from the services that has base privileges. I was once able to get ahold of some Everclear 190 in Utah, of all places. Utah, it goes without saying, should be added to that no-fly list.

On second thought, it's a given. Nevermind. :beerchug:


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

oregon sells it, while california has it just the lower 151proof. and idaho does not (these are places i have lived or have purchased it)


----------



## prole (Feb 15, 2012)

Also might wanna try typing your zip code into yelp to locate the nearest liquor stores. Then call a few and just ask for what you've been told here, you want a neutral, high alcohol content spirit for pipe cleaning. I'm in a no-everclear state (Communistwealth of Virginia) and told the local ABC clerk that I wanted liquor for pipe cleaning and he directed me to some legal 'moonshine' that did a good job.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Knob Creek works just fine.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Blue Raccoon said:


> Knob Creek works just fine.


That's a waste of good bourbon!

PARTY FOUL!


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> That's a waste of good bourbon!
> 
> PARTY FOUL!


no, using Makers or Bookers would be wasting good bourbon


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

As mentioned, Everclear is a brand name. What you want is neutral grain spirits of the highest proof you can get. Everclear and the like are 190 proof. Find a good liquor store and ask the clerk. If you are in a college town, the liquor store clerks have undoubtedly numerous times been asked, "what's the highest proof stuff you've got" LOL. If you can't find anything else, the highest proof cheapest vodka you can find is a reasonable substitute IMO.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

This isn't rocket surgery... The tars and nastiness are alcohol soluble, you're using alcohol as a cleanser. A stronger cleanser (i.e. everclear) may cut tar a little faster and dry a little faster, but anything with enough alcohol to cut through the grime will do the job. I can tell you from experience that 80 proof Bushmills cleans a stem just fine with repeated applications, and my cleaner of choice is 101 Wild Turkey. I'd be reluctant to scrub anything that spends so much time in my mouth with something I wouldn't put in a glass. If you really want to be formal about it there are several "pipe sweeteners" that you can use, but those are mostly alcohol based as well, and you don't have the added advantage of enjoying a wee drop while you clean. I've never really bought anything specifically for cleaning, as it doesn't take much volume of liquid, I just go with whatever I happen to have on hand that tastes good.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Xodar said:


> This isn't rocket surgery... The tars and nastiness are alcohol soluble, you're using alcohol as a cleanser. A stronger cleanser (i.e. everclear) may cut tar a little faster and dry a little faster, but anything with enough alcohol to cut through the grime will do the job. I can tell you from experience that 80 proof Bushmills cleans a stem just fine with repeated applications, and my cleaner of choice is 101 Wild Turkey. I'd be reluctant to scrub anything that spends so much time in my mouth with something I wouldn't put in a glass. If you really want to be formal about it there are several "pipe sweeteners" that you can use, but those are mostly alcohol based as well, and you don't have the added advantage of enjoying a wee drop while you clean. I've never really bought anything specifically for cleaning, as it doesn't take much volume of liquid, I just go with whatever I happen to have on hand that tastes good.


+1 on this. I have used some 100 proof vodka, and Grand Marnier in the past, now I just buy a 375 ml bottle of Bacardi 151 and it lasts me over a year (unless I do a lot of estate restoration).


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

They can't sell the real strong everclear in WA but they do sell like an 80% version or somewhere in that range.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Xodar said:


> This isn't rocket surgery...


:biglaugh:

"And dat's da troot."


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

If you have any European markets around you, specifically a polish food store or deli, ask them if they sell Spiritus. It's the same as Everclear, 190 proof alcohol, and many times these markets will carry it regardless of local or state restrictions. I know the one in California does! Just sayin.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

I bought Everclear in Maryland last year while visiting my outlaws.


You can buy Everclear in NY state. You'll just have to get a liquor store to order it for you. I know for fact that you can get it here regardless of what you've heard. I work for the distributor that handles it and have seen it in our warehouse in Syracuse. I've had a few cases of it on my trailers going to Albany, Buffalo, Middletown and Rochester. Syracuse is the main hub in NY state and ships to all parts of the state through here with exception to the Metro area inside and around NY city. 

I can't say what the store will charge you to order it but they can order if they want. There's just not a great demand for it.


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

If you are anywhere near Suwanee GA the liquor store just beside the 85 overpass ramp sells about 7 or 8 different vaireties of grain alcohol, all with a very reasonable price. It's where I go to get grain alcohol to clean both my pipes, and the carb on the truck!

I should note, that when I say clean, I mean use it to wet a towel, and wipe the smear out of the bowl when I smoke a "goopey aromatic". I could just imagine someone possibly misunderstanding that and washing a pipe with grain alcohol. There we go, my disclaimer noted, I feel a bit better no one shall misunderstand my writings...


----------

